# Need some help - Specialized Sirrus



## adoomy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello,

I was hoping some of you experienced folks could take a look at this bike and let me know your thoughts. Is it worth the asking price? Does it look to be in good shape? Thanks in advanced!

vintage specialized sirrus

Adam


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I have that very same bike. First, it's from 1989. Second, somewhere along the way, that bike's been repainted, as that red bit along the front of the downtube/head lug/fork is not original. Possibly crashed, who knows, those pics are crappy. Third, what's with the quick release seat collar? Broken seat pin tab? 

Fourth, if I were ever to sell it, i'd be surprised if I could get $100 for it. Too many iffy things about that bike to buy it, let alone for $250. 

here's what that bike should look like, although mine's certainly not in the greatest of shape.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

If the bike fits and it has no structural or mechanical issues, offer $150, but pay no more than $200. Otherwise, just walk away...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rufus said:


> Too many iffy things about that bike to buy it


And the pictures are from 2008? So the seller may have crashed again!


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

adoomy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping some of you experienced folks could take a look at this bike and let me know your thoughts. Is it worth the asking price? Does it look to be in good shape? Thanks in advanced!
> 
> ...


It's an "ok" bike, doesn't worth more than $200 however..


----------



## adoomy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your feedback. I decided to pass. I'll look for an old schwinn/trek for around $300 instead. Thanks!


----------



## john_steed (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't give up on the Specialized Sirrus. That particular bike might not be worth it,
but the Sirrus in general is are great bike. Just look for one in your size from the 
last 5-10 years. I own two. If you find one in good condition, you won't regret buying it.


----------

